# Lan-Port defekt?



## huntertech (13. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
gerade ist ein recht komisches Problem aufgetreten: Mein Hauptrechner (siehe Signatur) ist hochgefahren und hatte plätzlich keine Verbindung mehr. Der Port blinkt in regelmäßigen Abständen und während der knapp 1 Sekunde, in der die Lan-LED dann mal an ist, versucht er eine Verbindung herzustellen. Dann geht die Lampe wieder aus und die Verbindung ist wieder weg. Hamachi/Tunngle sind deaktiviert, auch habe ich den Treiber schon deinstalliert und Windows hat automatisch wieder einen neuen draufgemacht -> ohne Erfolg. 

Kabel getauscht, Port am Switch gewechselt (an dem auch mein Zweit-PC hängt, der eine Verbindung hat), hilft alles nichts. Auch Google spuckt nicht viel aus, nur ein Thema von Chip-Online, wo die Lösung intelligenterweise aber per PN kam -.-

Ist der Port defekt und muss das Board zurückgeschickt werden bzw. eine neue Netzwerkkarte her? Was meint ihr, hattet ihr es auch schon? Hoffe ihr wisst da eine Lösung 

EDIT: Habe jetzt auch die neuen Treiber von Gigabyte draufgemach, bringt auch nichts. Die "Realtec Diagnostic Utility" zeigt auch einen Fehler beim MAC-Test, also kein Verbindung zum Router. Habe auch bemerkt, dass auch die Verbindung der beiden PCs untereinander nicht mehr steht. Die Windows Fehlerdiagnose meldet sich mit dem geistreichen Kommentar, ich möge doch bitte ein Ethernetkabel anschließen. Kann es sein, dass mein Lan-Port wirklich den Geist aufgegeben hat? Bin am verzweifeln


----------



## BloodySuicide (14. Mai 2011)

Möglich isses. Hatte ich auch schon. 
Ist jetzt deine Entscheidung ob Board tauschen oder ne Karte


----------



## Joel-92 (14. Mai 2011)

Mach mal einen Bios reset. Wenn das Problem dadurch nicht behoben werden konnte muss ein neues Mainboard her!


----------



## huntertech (14. Mai 2011)

Hab gerade ein BIOS-Update gemacht (F2 -> F4B), das neue soll auch Probleme mit der LAN-Kompatibilität beheben. Leider Fehlanzeige, das Einzige, was sich geändert hat, ist, dass der Port jetzt nichtmal mehr blinkt, sondern einfach aus bleibt.

Da ich aber beim nächsten CPU-Update nicht beim Sockel AM3 bleiben werde (kaum schnellere CPUs als meine), werd ich das Problem wohl mit einer Karte lösen. Mal sehen, ob nicht noch eine im Keller ist 


Dann danke für die Hilfe!


EDIT: Habe da im Keller noch was gefunden mit dem Klangvollen Namen "Telekom Teledat Fast Ethernet 100 PCI". Direkt mal eingebaut, fehlen leider aber Treiber. Von der Telekom werden nur Treiber bis Windows XP angeboten, wenn ich im Gerätemanager auf "Treiber aktualisieren" klicke, erkennt der den Treiberodner auch nicht als solchen. Auch die Treiber auf der Diskette werden nicht erkannt. 

Gibts irgendwie eine Möglichkeit, die Treiber doch noch unter Windows 7 x64 (Ultimate) zum Laufen zu bingen? Oder muss da eine neue Karte her (wenn ja, welche?)?


----------



## Clawhammer (14. Mai 2011)

schaue mal auf die karte was dort für ein chip drauf ist...meistens Realtek...dann gibste bei google die bezeichnung ein ein und dann findet man meist einen treiber...das selbe problem hatte ich mal mit ner TV karte..

zurück zur karte da kann ich am besten diese Intel Gigabit CT Desktop Adapter Netzwerkadapter - PCI Express x1 empfehlen


----------



## huntertech (14. Mai 2011)

Clawhammer schrieb:


> schaue mal auf die karte was dort für ein chip drauf ist...meistens Realtek...dann gibste bei google die bezeichnung ein ein und dann findet man meist einen treiber...das selbe problem hatte ich mal mit ner TV karte..
> 
> zurück zur karte da kann ich am besten diese Intel Gigabit CT Desktop Adapter Netzwerkadapter - PCI Express x1 empfehlen


 
Danke, aber ich brauche eine für den PCI-Steckplatz, mein PCI-E x1 ist mit der Soundkarte belegt. Mit dem Chip werde ich sofort mal nachschauen!

EDIT: Der Chip auf der Karte heißt ADMtek AN98b. Habe auch schon nach Treibern gesucht, die funkionieren alle nicht. Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen, ich finde partout nichts. Selbst Treiber, die extra ein X64 im Namen haben, werden vom Gerätemanager nicht als der richtige für die Karte genommen.


----------



## Joel-92 (14. Mai 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Mal sehen, ob nicht noch eine im Keller ist



Ich hätte auch noch eine Netzwerk Karte für den PCI-Slot rumliegen....


----------



## huntertech (14. Mai 2011)

Joel-92 schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch noch eine Netzwerk Karte für den PCI-Slot rumliegen....


 
Da ich aber schon für 5€ eine neue bekomme (bei der ich auch gucken kann, ob Treiber für WIn 7 x64 da sind), lohnt sich das weniger


----------



## Desmodontidae (14. Mai 2011)

Kannst du den Treiber evtl. manuel rein zwingen?
Wenn du nur nen Setupmanager ausführst, kann es vorkommen, dass es nicht funktioniert. Den Treiber aber einfach manuel reinzudrücken und die diversen Fehlermeldungen von Windows zu ignorieren wirkt manchmal Wunder. Wenn du dann nach dem Hochstart kein gelbes Ausrufezeichen hast, dann stehen die Chancen gut, dass es funzt.

Hatte ich zuletzt mit ner M-Audio Karte mit VIA VT1724 Chip ... Setup findet nix passendes. Drei Treiber von vorgegebenen 15 probiert und bup ging, auch wenn Windows der Meinung war, der is nicht für die Hardware gedacht. Ja, vielleicht nicht für die Karte, aber für den VT1724 Chip und ging^^


----------



## huntertech (14. Mai 2011)

Wie soll ich denn Windows Treiber reindrücken ???


----------



## Desmodontidae (18. Mai 2011)

Manuelle Installation des Treibers über den Gerätemanager. Manchmal erzählt der Dir dann, ja nee der geht nicht, dann probieren den reinzudrücken, indem man die Warnung von Windows ignoriert, dass es nicht der richtige Treiber ist. Allerdings vorsichtig dabei, denn das kann auch mal schnell zu einem BOD führen.


----------



## huntertech (18. Mai 2011)

Da ist nichts reinzudrücken, wenn ich dem den Treiberort gebe, findet er keinen Treiber, nichts mit Fehlermeldung! Aber mittlerweile hat es sich eh erledigt, habe für knapp über 5€ jetzt ne neue Netzwerkkarte drin und es läuft wieder


----------



## X6Sixcore (18. Mai 2011)

Hast' ihm den Treiber als *.inf-Datei gegeben?

Reines Interesse.

Weil mit *.exe oder *.msi wäre das eh nix geworden...

MfG


----------



## huntertech (18. Mai 2011)

Es war ein Ordner und da waren mehrere Infs drin. Apropros: Was ist .msi eigentlich?  ^^


----------



## Clawhammer (19. Mai 2011)

.msi sind für/von Microsoft Programmpakete wie zB Updates etc. damit werden auch Programme installiert.

Oder falls du dich ein wenig mit Linux aus kennst: *.deb ist genau das gleiche.

€: Wiki-Link: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Installer


----------



## huntertech (19. Mai 2011)

Achso danke


----------



## pcfreak26 (19. Mai 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> "Telekom Teledat Fast Ethernet 100 PCI".


 
Besorg ne neue Karte, Ich glaube nicht das die Telekom da noch Treiber weiterentwickelt hat, die haben da keinen Standart Chip drauf verbaut. Die Xp Treiber der Karte hab ich noch!


----------



## huntertech (19. Mai 2011)

pcfreak26 schrieb:


> Besorg ne neue Karte, Ich glaube nicht das die Telekom da noch Treiber weiterentwickelt hat, die haben da keinen Standart Chip drauf verbaut. Die Xp Treiber der Karte hab ich noch!


 Hab ich doch schon (s.o.) ^^


----------



## Desmodontidae (20. Mai 2011)

*.msi= Microsoft Software Installer


----------

